# Tank Divider Pushed Over



## kgplucker (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon divided into 3 sections using those TopFin aquarium dividers. I've only had the tank up for a week. My largest betta could see around the edges through this teeny tiny gap and was constantly sitting there blowing up, able to see his tankmates. I was trying to figure out what to do about it to keep him from getting so stressed. So this morning I got up and one of the dividers was pushed over! Yes, 2 of my bettas were together but the smaller one was hiding and it doesn't look like they actually fought. I'm trying to figure out what to do with these dividers to keep them from being pushed over again. Suggestions? I really don't want to permanently silicone them in.... unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do in your situation. I used a thin piece of plastic that has a lip. I siliconed that in and then slid the divider down through the lip. The divider can come out, though not easily (my 175 pound boyfriend has a very tough time moving it, so a betta moving it is out of the question). As far as what exactly the plastic is, I couldn't tell you, he had some left over from when he did some renovations at his friend's bar. (Even he doesn't know what it's called, haha.)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I really don't like the top fin dividers. I bought them just for the plastic pieces and used plastic craft mesh and the plastic pieces on the sides of the divider and put them in the tank and have each one holding on by one of the metal pieces. I was terrified for a while since my fish could see through the little gap but I haven't had any problems at all and it's a lot less flimsy than the top fin dividers. So I would suggest getting some mesh and measuring the tank and taking your fish out temporaraily while you install the new dividers.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Hm. Idea.

Binder size binder-clips using tin-snips to cut into one side's spring between the wire handle so you can put it on over the tank side with the cut notch around the divider then flop the handle down over top the divider.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binder_clip

Rust is probably a concern but you need to have some kind of "gate height" of divider out of the water anyway.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Aquarium silicone will come off, it's not permanent. I had a second level in my 29gal when I kept hermit crabs.. when I rehomed them to get goldfish I just used a razor and was able to get all of it off without scratching the glass.

Seeing as your betta already figured out he could get through it, you'll probably either want to seal at least his in.


----------

